# Replacement VW Golf Key



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Ive just got a VW Golf mk5 2007, its only come with one key, does anyone know where I can get one done/ how much its going to cost?


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

can you buy a blank from ebay , then get it cut and programmed ? prob cheaper than main dealer route.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers mate, i'd rather see if I can get an independent place to do it all, as it would make it easier for me rather than running around getting different bits :thumb:


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I paid £180 for a new key 18 months ago from the VW dealer.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Teddy said:


> I paid £180 for a new key 18 months ago from the VW dealer.


Thats not as much as I thought it would be from VW. The bloke who I'm getting the car off said he knows someone who can do it fro £120, but it means I can't get my car till next week, which really isn't an option for me.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

£180 is the dealer cost. There is a thread about a guy who can do them for about £80 on mk5 Golf GTi forum but needs the original key. Personally I would get the dealer to do it but will be more expensive, £180.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Daffy said:


> £180 is the dealer cost. There is a thread about a guy who can do them for about £80 on mk5 Golf GTi forum but needs the original key. Personally I would get the dealer to do it but will be more expensive, £180.


Cheers mate, £180 isn't the end of the world I suppose, just the fact the chap who I'm buying the car off could have got it done cheaper, but I can't afford to wait for him


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stuff like this needs to be done by main dealers. It may seem pricey, but they have the codes and the know how. Call me paranoid, but i would be worried about extra copies being made by an '' independent expert ''


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

get key from ebay and try to find local locksmiths should be cheaper than 180 biggest problem is to get immo code


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh and when I took the car to the dealer they also kept the car for a day and updated rhe ECU with the latest update. I wouldn't have got that anywhere else.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Mr Green there is an auto locksmith in (3d Group IIRC) that supplied, cut and coded a brand new, genuine Jag key for £90. I also only had one key which meant all keys had to be wiped from the GEM and new old key coded to the car along with the new key - took the bloke about an hour. Both keys worked exactly as they should (although the remote on the Jag key stopped working, I suspect because it had been dropped once too often) - I bought a new remote and coded it myself. 

With VW you will need a specific code (SKC I think) and a brand new transponder as I found after I bought a used one) and the transponder needs to be coded to the car. You can code the remote yourself if needs be.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Our Vectra needed a new key so we took it to the dealers, original quote was 120-130, but when we picked the car up it came to 100, a local key specialist had quoted at least 140. For something like this I'd rather use a dealer.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, im going to have a ring around tomorrow ands see what I can get it done for :thumb:

EDIT:

Ive just sent an email to 3D group to see what they say :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I edited my post and accidentally deleted the location of 3d - if you've not worked it out by now, they're only in Mapperley. Might be worth a phone call.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I edited my post and accidentally deleted the location of 3d - if you've not worked it out by now, they're only in Mapperley. Might be worth a phone call.


Cheers mate, I've dropped him an email, he's going to get one of their VW technicians to call me tomorrow. He says the remote keys are £130 for parts and coding :thumb:

My mum lives in Notts, about 15mins from them so hopefully we can sort something out 

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------

